
Apple Terminating Music Downloads ‘Within 2 Years’ - benologist
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/05/11/apple-terminating-music-downloads-two-years/
======
DerekL
Apple denies it: [https://www.buzzfeed.com/brendanklinkenberg/no-apple-isnt-
go...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/brendanklinkenberg/no-apple-isnt-going-to-
stop-selling-music-downloads-on-itune?utm_term=.lbmeBAZoYX#.mmNQKgbnWL)

------
icodestuff
This probably means a return to piracy for a lot of people. Sure, Amazon is
still an option, but their quality to file size ratio has always been
substantially worse than Apple's, and that's something that really matters
when you're talking about downloaded music.

------
ljw1001
Another lesson in corporate greed. I can't wait to see what this does to my
phone bill.

